# Objekt verschieben



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

Hi Leutz,
also ich bind en Objekt, welches ich mit einem Modellierungsprogramm erstellt habe, in mein Universum ein :


```
ObjectFile file = new ObjectFile(ObjectFile.RESIZE);
                Scene scene = null;
                try{
                scene = file.load(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("Untitled.obj"));
                RootBG.addChild(scene.getSceneGroup());
                }catch(Exception e){
                }
```

wie kann ich jetzt das Objekt ( ist nur ein fester Gegenstand ) verschieben und rotieren ? 
 Danke schonmal


----------



## merlin2 (13. Jun 2007)

```
scene.getSceneGroup().setTransform(Transform3D);
```


----------



## Guest (13. Jun 2007)

die funktion schein es laut compiler nicht zu geben


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jun 2007)

Tut mir leid, ich habe mich geirrt.  
Hatte den Rückgabetyp nicht im Kopf.

Du musst das Objekt extrahieren, einer TransformGroup zuweisen und die hinzufügen.


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

wie extrahiere ich das objekt aus der scene?


----------



## merlin2 (14. Jun 2007)

Wenn es ein einzelner Gegenstand ist, kannst du ihn doch auch einfach einer TransformGroup hinzufügen:

```
TransformGroup tgObject = new TransformGroup();
tgObject.addChild(scene.getSceneGroup());
```


----------



## Guest (14. Jun 2007)

danke vielmals des hab ich gesucht


----------

